# How did they not spot this?



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Had the bonnet of my A4 sprayed last week, left the car alone for 7 days and used my wife's Corsa to let the paint harden off in peace. Decided to give it a gentle wash today and noticed what appears to be a hair under the clear coat, the paint is very smooth so it is clearly underneath.

Back to bodyshop, it was an insurance job?










Annoyed as tomorrow is my last day off. Andy


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Had the bonnet of my A4 sprayed last week, left the car alone for 7 days and used my wife's Corsa to let the paint harden off in peace. Decided to give it a gentle wash today and noticed what appears to be a hair under the clear coat, the paint is very smooth so it is clearly underneath.
> 
> Back to bodyshop, it was an insurance job?


Good luck with that, because they mighty say you did it, and it was fine when you left the garage 7 days ago.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Peugeot said:


> Good luck with that, because they mighty say you did it, and it was fine when you left the garage 7 days ago.


Really, that I took it home, placed some hair on the bonnet and sprayed the entire thing with clearcoat.


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

How does someone manage to get a hair under the clear coat post the car leaving a body shop, realistically though?


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Peugeot said:


> Good luck with that, because they mighty say you did it, and it was fine when you left the garage 7 days ago.


I think the garage would realise it was them.

Hardly likely he would have his car painted by them, then within 7 days paint it again.

Take it back OP and get them to deal with it.


----------



## Superlander (Apr 21, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Really, that I took it home, placed some hair on the bonnet and sprayed the entire thing with clearcoat.


my point, ha!


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

I'd be more concerned it appears to be a hair from the private area of the short and curly area lol, hope he washed his hands before touching the steering wheel lol


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Andyrat85 said:


> I'd be more concerned it appears to be a hair from the private area of the short and curly area lol, hope he washed his hands before touching the steering wheel lol


Thanks for that image mate, lol. You can't even feel the hair, the paint is ultra smooth where it is.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Kerr said:


> I think the garage would realise it was them.
> 
> Hardly likely he would have his car painted by them, then within 7 days paint it again.
> 
> Take it back OP and get them to deal with it.


Prove it? How many times have any garage said it was there fault!.

Same thing happen to me.



AndyA4TDI said:


> Really, that I took it home, placed some hair on the bonnet and sprayed the entire thing with clearcoat.


I am not saying you did it all I am saying is this mighty be the way the garage will see it been 7 days later


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Andyrat85 said:


> I'd be more concerned it appears to be a hair from the private area of the short and curly area lol, hope he washed his hands before touching the steering wheel lol


Getting a little worried about you our kid


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

Peugeot said:


> Prove it? How many times have any garage said it was there fault!.
> 
> Same thing happen to me.
> 
> I am not saying you did it all I am saying is this mighty be the way the garage will see it been 7 days later


I've taken loads of faulty goods back or complained about poor workmanship over the years and barely had an issue.

99% of the time there hasn't been any issue. The ones who have had issues are because they are dodgy companies.

The repair is insurance approved and will have a warranty.

If the companies you deal with would turn you away for that, they are obviously dodgy to say the least.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Peugeot said:


> Prove it? How many times have any garage said it was there fault!.
> 
> Same thing happen to me.
> 
> I am not saying you did it all I am saying is this mighty be the way the garage will see it been 7 days later


Good job the work comes with a 12 month guarantee.


----------



## Peugeot (Apr 19, 2014)

Kerr said:


> I've taken loads of faulty goods back or complained about poor workmanship over the years and barely had an issue.
> 
> 99% of the time there hasn't been any issue. The ones who have had issues are because they are dodgy companies.
> 
> ...


If it was an insurance approved that's ok you can go back to the insurance and put thing right sometimes but some insurance companies can say read you didn't read the rules as applied and charge you more.

It's all in the small print.

But if you didn't use an insurance company it's your word against them that's my meaning.

But in DW member "AndyA4TDI" case he has a 12 month guarantee good luck


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

it's definately a pube though....:lol:

does the painter spray naked...?:doublesho:devil:


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

sfstu said:


> it's definately a pube though....:lol:
> 
> does the painter spray naked...?:doublesho:devil:


Could make for an interesting conversation.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Needs moving to the gents club


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

AndyA4TDI said:


> Could make for an interesting conversation.


Just tell them they've ballsed up your paint quite literally.


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Can you lot please take my anguish it bit more seriously please, lol.


----------



## sfstu (Aug 3, 2010)

I do feel for you Andy...
It must be annoying to say the least after spending your money and getting what you originally thought was a good job, only to find it spoiled by a small blemish that none of us here could put up with...




Not to mention it being another mans pube embedded under the paint, for all to see....:lol:

Sorry


----------



## Soul boy 68 (Sep 8, 2013)

Hair today,gone tomorrow :lol:, sorry!


----------



## Blueberry (Aug 10, 2007)

How do you know it's a man's ? Lol who knows what went on, on your bonnet 😜


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Blueberry said:


> How do you know it's a man's ? Lol who knows what went on, on your bonnet 😜


Thanks Kerry, that's great, this lot don't need any further encouragement. And yes, I have checked for dents in the bonnet before any one asks. It is quite funny though, can't wait till the morning.


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

What did I start lol


----------



## Raging Squirrel (Aug 28, 2013)

maybe it's his own personal mix of "clearcoat".....milky clearcoat


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Seriously, what will they need to do to rectify this? Don't want to be told to come back in an hour and end up with a poor finish again. Thanks


----------



## Andyrat85 (Oct 7, 2013)

Depending how deep it is I would expect the panel to be resprayed.


----------



## suspal (Dec 29, 2011)

Blueberry said:


> How do you know it's a man's ? Lol who knows what went on, on your bonnet &#55357;&#56860;


You naughty lady


----------



## AndyA4TDI (May 7, 2012)

Update, they accept it should not have come back to me like this, full respray of bonnet next Wednesday. I have also notified the insurance company.


----------



## President Swirl (Oct 23, 2011)

Maybe you could offer to keep half, so you would be literally splitting hairs with them.


----------



## mr paint (Jul 11, 2009)

Not uncommon ....can be a pain in the ass ...usually from the tack rag or off your hand before you clear coat !


T


----------

